# Planning On Going To UK After Graduating MBBS From Pakistan



## Commando619 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I want to graduate MBBS in Pakistan and do further education in UK and become a professional cardiologist over there, but I'm really confused and am lacking the right information needed to achieve this. Can someone please tell me once I've graduated MBBS in Pakistan, what do I have to do so that I can become a cardiologist in UK and then come and practice here.......what are the requirements, what should the medical college that i graduate from be affiliated or recognized from for me to go to UK, what degrees or internship do i have to do to become the profession i want to be. I've heard something about the PLAB test, can someone also please give information regarding the PLAB test. Thanks a lot. Cheers.


----------



## Muzy (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok firstly are you a British citizen or have right to work in the UK ? Because that is essential for the UK. Also you need to do and pass PLAB exams. You can google UK foundation program and you can find the FAQ's and it should help answer all your questions. Also foundation years are necessary to specialize in the UK ie becoming a cardiologist etc.

From my research, foundation program each year gets over subscribed, and the first thing they do is remove every one who doesn't have the right to work in the UK. Then usually after this there are still too many people applying so they rank you by how well you did in MBBS (details on their website). They pick the best ones to be on the primary list, rest get shoved on to the reserve list. Everyone on the primary list will then choose where they want to go, remaining places are then allocated to reserve list members in order of their scores over the course of a few months / a year.

You can also get standalone LAT and LAS foundation level locum jobs instead of doing the foundation program but they are significantly harder to get into. Also it makes it harder to get into specialty training too.

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------

